# Sony A7 for Traveling



## diazsammy (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey guys, 

My friend is looking to invest in a better camera for traveling, he has been looking at the Sony Alpha series and found a Sony A7 for a reasonable price ( it comes with a 28-70mm). He is wondering if he should buy that and invest in a good lens or buy the a7ii or a7r. What would you guys recommend for traveling? And what is a good focal length (mostly for landscapes and group photos)?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2017)

diazsammy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend is looking to invest in a better camera for traveling, he has been looking at the Sony Alpha series and found a Sony A7 for a reasonable price ( it comes with a 28-70mm). He is wondering if he should buy that and invest in a good lens or buy the a7ii or a7r. What would you guys recommend for traveling? And what is a good focal length (mostly for landscapes and group photos)?


That sounds perfect the way it is. Nothing wrong with an A7 for the intended use. Focal length is fine for intended use.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd love to dump my a6000 for an A7...


----------



## chuasam (Jul 10, 2017)

the A7 is a magnificent camera....and if you're travelling with it...bring LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of batteries. Also, the A7II is far better...and the A7RII is even better....I would even prefer the A7RII and A7SII....bring BOTH 

honestly though...the lenses count for more.


----------

